# DE treatment -Success V Failure? -Whats your story?



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Dear ladies

We've all tried lots of things TTC... but for those of you who have already tried DE treatment- how many have had success and how many failure?, Im about to try it myself so Im interested to know your story if you want to share it?- Hopefully it will inspire some ladies to try DE , and others give a reality check that maybe DE isnt necessarily the answer??-- hopefully there will be more positive comments than negative!!

Heres hoping!

Karen x


----------



## Springs (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Karen,

maybe you would get more replies posting on the overseas board? 

mine is a mixture of positive and negative - had my first donor egg in September at Reprofit after 6 goes with my own eggs, and despite a very thin lining and me wanting to cancel (!) 2 blasts were put back...and I got my first BFP since my ectopic with own eggs two years ago.  Unfortunately, my hcg didn't increase as fast as it should but neither did it drop, just slow rising, doubling every 7 days. So advised to stop meds, had a bleed for a week, final blood test - and oh, look, hcg still rising  Repeat scans diagnosed a missed miscarriage, to cut a long story short I waited for a natural one but nothing happened, had a medicated attempt, with some bleeding, and now, a month after I stopped meds, I am about to have another scan to see if I still need a GA 

So, the good bit is that I did get pregnant even with very poor lining, the bad bit is that the sac was empty and continued to grow. Would I try again? Yes, we have frosties waiting, but need to sort this one out first... 
Donor eggs are a brilliant option, if your end result is to have a baby, but not always the answer for everyone as so many others have said more eloquently than I.

Good luck with your journey...   

Springs


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi

I have had two IVF cycles with my own eggs before my ovaries were removed, 
one cycle of DEIVF here in the UK and one in Europe. All BFN. No reason as to why the cycles failed and I alternate between thinking its a numbers game or thinking there's something wrong with me. Like Diva, my overseas clinic were so positive that the BFN hit us much harder than our other failures. 

I do think it's sensible to think you will need at least three attempts as it cushions the blow of a negative cycle.  DE can seem like a "sure thing" and to temper than slightly helps.

xxx


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,

thanks for the info, its good to hear the realistic side of DE, as you have said, DE is often used as the holy grail...and its implied by the medical profession as the answer to your journey...
mmmmm lots to think about!

Karen xx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi, 

I just wanted to share my experience of DE, which ultimately is a positive one.

After deciding to go ahead with DE IVF in Spain, I had 3 negative cycles - 1 fresh, 2 with frosties, all from same donor.
I had a 4th attempt with a new donor (35yr old!) which resulted in a BFP - my first ever! - and I now have a beautiful 2yr old daughter, who just happens to be the image of my DH. I feel so blessed. 

DE is just as much of a rollercoaster as normal IVF, but it is certainly a viable option and it ultimately answered our prayers!

Good luck with whatever you decide.

xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Our fresh DE IVF cycle was BFN.. but a FET with eggs from the same batch resulted in twins. There is an element of chance with any IVF attempt...


----------

